# protein skimmer help



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im in the market for a quality yet affordable protein skimmer for my soon to be 120 gallon mixed reef tank . The one i have right now is the ocean force 100 by MRC which i believe is rated up to 100 gallons only  
my questions are...

1st, do you think i can get away with my current skimmer for my new setup? ( i probably know the answer to this already lol )

2nd, i came across this one, http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/sump-protein-skimmer-tanks-gallons-p-5983.html. For the price, this really caught my attention. Also, any feedbacks you may have will be greatly appreciated

3rd, perhaps you guys have any suggestions regarding the topic. I'm looking for a smaller foot print as well because, space will be limited

thanks in advance


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Atman pumps so I cannot recommend that skimmer for you.

As I always suggest for NW skimmers, what is the NW pump? Askoll based and BubbleBlasters NW pumps have been the better performers historically speaking. Mind you, they are a bit more money but consider the issues one can encounter down the road. IMHO/E, you and the company you deal with will get much better customer support with the Vertex IN line than w/SWC.

In the meantime, you can still use your MRC-OF 100 as you "stock-up" and save up for the following:

SRO-2000 - $385
Height: 22"
Base Diameter: 6"
Neck Diameter: 4"
Footprint: 12.6" x 8.5 "
Wattage: 30w 960 L/H (34 SCFH)

Vertex IN-180 Gen 3 - $300
Footprint : 14" x 10½"
Height : 24½"
Diameter : 8"
Power : 720 lph @ 32W (Air Draw)
Aquarium size : Up to 180 gallons

SROs, IME are a bit finicky but as long as you have it in an area of constant water level, 5.75" MAX, it'll skim very well.

HTH and have fun on upsizing your system


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have SRO-2000 - $385. really good one and I should clean it every other day from dark almost black stinky stuff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

wtac said:


> I'm not a fan of Atman pumps so I cannot recommend that skimmer for you.
> 
> As I always suggest for NW skimmers, what is the NW pump? Askoll based and BubbleBlasters NW pumps have been the better performers historically speaking. Mind you, they are a bit more money but consider the issues one can encounter down the road. IMHO/E, you and the company you deal with will get much better customer support with the Vertex IN line than w/SWC.
> 
> ...





sig said:


> I have SRO-2000 - $385. really good one and I should clean it every other day from dark almost black stinky stuff


thanks for the insight, i was looking at the vertex as well...

on the other hand, any one heard of life reef skimmers? im in contact with someone that might be selling his filtration system (acrylic sump, external return pump and a protien skimmer) for dirt cheap but the skimmer that comes with it is a life reef external skimmer... any thoughts on that?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, LifeReef skimmers are venturi driven. They work well but require high GPH flow of at least 900gph to create the air draw through the venturi apparatus. 

Comparing venturi driven to NW skimmers, venturi driven skimmers cannot achieve the same air draw using the same power as NW driven skimmers. 

For a deal like that, you can still use the LifeReef skimmer for the time being. It'll do a good job skimming but it's not going to skim as much like the aforementioned skimmers.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a spare MRC MR2 skimmer for sale if interested , it's rated for 300 gallons


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Vertex has worked perfectly fine for me, I would definately recommend to you You can combo it with the eheim 1262


----------

